# Hermann's Tortoise - Can they eat spinach?



## izzymorley (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a hermann's tortoise and I would usually feed him kale, rocket and lambs tongue lettuce with calcium dust. I have run out of these in the house and have has to compromise, would it be alright to feed him just spinach for one day?


----------



## ascott (Jun 8, 2014)

yes, but not all tortoise seem to appreciate it....give it a try---it has alot of good nutritional value when used as PART of a varied diet....


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes. Just don't feed it often.

I also wouldn't use the calcium every day. Twice a week is plenty.

Your tortoise really need a more natural diet. Grocery store lettuces by themselves are not a great diet. Here are some suggestions:
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food


----------

